# Applet JRE Versions Problem



## mafu (22. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein problem mit einem Java Applet, welches nur mit einer alten JRE (1.4.1_05) arbeitet. Das Java Plugin der JRE 1.4.1_05 arbeitet aber nicht mit Firefox unter Linux.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit dieses Applet mit einer anderen Version auszuführen?


Danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Nov 2006)

mafu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Java Plugin der JRE 1.4.1_05 arbeitet aber nicht mit Firefox unter Linux.
> Gibt es eine möglichkeit dieses Applet mit einer anderen Version auszuführen?


Verstehe ich nicht... wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## mafu (22. Nov 2006)

Das Applet testet auf genau dieses Java Version. Wenn diese nicht installiert ist, dann wird das Applet beendet (also wird es nicht ausgeführt). Das Applet ist von einer Firma, die es nicht mehr gibt. Ich kenne keine möglichkeit, das Applet so zuändern, das mit einer neueren Java Version zusammen arbeitet.
Das Plugin der Java Version 1.4.1_05 wird aber von keinem Browser mehr unter Linux erkannt und somit kann ich das Applet nicht unter Linux  ausführen.
Meine Frage ist ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, das Applet mit einer anderen Java Version auszuführen zB. Emulation oder Java Plugin der JRE anpassen so das sie sich als 1.4.1_05 meldet.


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Nov 2006)

> Das Applet testet auf genau dieses Java Version. Wenn diese nicht installiert ist, dann wird das Applet beendet (also wird es nicht ausgeführt).


Ohne das Applet zu dekompilieren, ist mit mir kein Weg bekannt, diesen Test abzuschalten, von dem du schreibst.
Es sei denn, du bist im Besitz des Quellcodes, dann lässt sich das sicher umschreiben.
Möglicherweise stammt dieses Applet noch aus einer Zeit, als die JRE 1.4.1 gerade erst veröffnetlicht wurde, und man wollte sicherstellen, dass neue Funktionen daraus benutzt werden können.
Vielleicht war es etwas kurzsichtig, das Applet auf eine bestimmte JRE festzunageln.
...wo die Firma jetzt ist, hattest du ja bereits erwähnt...


----------

